# Problème démarrage IMAC G3 500 : appel au secours !



## patdebigorre (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à vous toutes et vous tous !!!
J'ai un énorme problème sur mon cher Imac G3 500, à chargement frontal: il démarre mais s'éteint au bout d'une trentaine de secondes. 
Son caprice a débuté hier soir. Après l'avoir allumé, le démarrage a commencé normalement. Le bong habituel, écran gris avec la pomme, la petite roue qui tourne puis instinction brusque. Je rappuie sur le bouton pour redémarrer : rien. Je débranche de la prise secteur puis je rallume. Il se relance et puis au bout de dix secondes, il s'éteint à nouveau. Même topo pendant 1 heure. Je débranche tout. Une heure se passe...Je réssaie et la miracle, il reste allumé plus longtemps. Ce cher écran bleu avec la barre de démarrage apparaît et puis, il s'éteint. 
Je par voir un pote PCéiste(nul n'est parfait), réparateur de son état, on le démonte. Il change les barettes de mémoire, essaie de voir les dégats, on teste le DD. Bref pour rien car deux heures après : rien n'a changé.
Je me couche énervé et contrarié. En me levant ce matin, je retente. Et là tout se passe normalement, j'arrive même à taper mon mot de passe !!!, puis il s'éteint.
Aussi, j'en appelle à votre science. Est-ce :
- ma carte d'alimentation qui est défectueuse ?
- la pile qui est morte ou déchargée ?
- autre chose ?
J'ai pensé réinséré le CD d'installation pour analyser le DD mais vu que mon IMAC s'éteint 10, 20, 30 ou 1 mn après qu'il est démarré est-ce utile ?
MERCI D'AVANCE POUR VOTRE AIDE !!!


----------



## marctiger (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur LacGé  ... en tout cas cela vaut la peine de tenter, tu en sauras déjà plus.
Et si cela va, répare le disque et ensuite les autorisations.


----------



## patdebigorre (18 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais essayer et croiser les doigts avant.
Mais plus j'y pense plus j'ai l'impression que c'est la pile. En y repensant, l'horloge se se déréglait assez souvent...


----------



## magoule (18 Septembre 2007)

J'ai un vieil iMac bleu dont la pile est hors d'&#233;tat depuis au moins un an, donc ni heure ni date, mais tout le reste marche normalement...je ne voudrais pas t'inqui&#233;ter...


----------



## patdebigorre (18 Septembre 2007)

Je reste optimiste mais tu m'inquiètes un peu !!!


----------



## patdebigorre (19 Septembre 2007)

Toujours au même point et je commence à ne plus savoir que faire. !
J'ai éssayé hier soir de démarrer avec CD d'installation. Résultat des courses : mon imac s'est éteint avec le CD dedans. 
Je suis arrivé à l'éjecter puis après : à nouveau extinction.
Ce matin, je rédémarre et là fausse joie, j'arrive à taper mon mot de passe pour ouvrir une session et 1 minutes : il s'éteint  !!!!
Quelqu'un a une idée de ce je peux faire ? Une solution exist-t-elle ? Avez vous un diagnostic. En résumé :
AU SECOURS !!! 
Merci


----------



## marctiger (19 Septembre 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; quelqu'un qui a le m&#234;me *genre de probl&#232;me*, mais pas encore de soluce ?

Sur le Site de *Sterpin* aussi &#224; voir.


----------



## patdebigorre (19 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ton message et pour ton lien. Je cours voir et te tiens au courant.
Amicalement.


----------



## bison fute (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je crois que j'ai eu le même pépin il y a quelques années avec un iMac G3 400 en passant de Mac Os 9 à Panther. En fait, il fallait faire auparavant un update du firmware.

En faisant une recherche sur la page "support" sur le site d'Apple, on télécharge l'update du firmware pour iMac G3, on le copie sur un CD qu'on insère ensuite dans l'iMac :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117

Si c'est le même problème que j'ai eu, c'est pas trop sorcier et après ça marche nickel !
Par contre, si tu n'as pas fait récemment de  mise à jour de l'OS, la manip liée au firmware ne va pas arranger ton soucis.

Bonne chance !


----------



## bison fute (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je crois que j'ai eu le même pépin il y a quelques années avec un iMac G3 400 en passant de Mac Os 9 à Panther. En fait, il fallait faire auparavant un update du firmware.

En faisant une recherche sur la page "support" sur le site d'Apple, on télécharge l'update du firmware pour iMac G3, on le copie sur un CD qu'on insère ensuite dans l'iMac :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117

Si c'est le même problème que j'ai eu, c'est pas trop sorcier et après ça marche nickel !
Par contre, si tu n'as pas fait récemment de  mise à jour de l'OS, la manip liée au firmware ne va pas arranger ton soucis.

Bonne chance !


----------



## mac22 (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; toi,
J'ai la m&#234;me machine que toi et je pencherai plus pour un probl&#232;me au niveau de l'alimentation, car la pile ne sert qu'&#224; conserver l'heure et quelques param&#232;tres de r&#233;glages d'&#233;cran mais ne g&#232;ne en rien le d&#233;marrage de ta machine tant que tu ne la d&#233;branches pas.
Sinon si &#231;a venait du firmware la machine ne r&#233;agirait pas de cette sorte, elle se figerait mais ne se couperait pas, surtout au d&#233;marrage.
Voil&#224; si cela peut t'aider. Bon courage


----------



## curieux75 (25 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,
depuis quelques jours, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec un PPC G4&#8230; D&#233;marrage tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire, et il peut s'&#233;teindre au bout de quelques minutes comme au bout d'une demi heure&#8230; Impossible d'aller jusqu'au bout d'une r&#233;paration avec le disque de d&#233;marrage. Je ne sais plus vraiment quoi faire !


----------



## Invité (25 Septembre 2007)

Ca sent bien l'alim qui foire ou une surchauffe sérieuse.
Un nettoyage consciencieux de tous les éléments ne change rien ?


----------



## marctiger (25 Septembre 2007)

Et le HardwareTest ?


----------



## marctiger (25 Septembre 2007)

curieux75 a dit:


> bonjour,
> depuis quelques jours, j'ai le même problème avec un PPC G4 Démarrage très aléatoire, et il peut s'éteindre au bout de quelques minutes comme au bout d'une demi heure Impossible d'aller jusqu'au bout d'une réparation avec le disque de démarrage. Je ne sais plus vraiment quoi faire !



Les réparations d'autorisations ainsi qu'un test du volume de démarrage peuvent se faire avec Onyx (quitter toutes les applis ouvertes pour cela !).


----------



## patdebigorre (26 Septembre 2007)

Mon problème est résolu et je vous remercie pour les hypothèses que vous avez avancées pour m'aider à le résoudre.
Certains utilisateurs oublient souvent de revenir sur le forum une fois leur problème résolu. Ainsi, d'autres ne peuvent pas profiter de leur expérience. Ce qui est quand même la moindre chose !
Aussi, je vous livre le verdict.
Un réparateur de PC mais avant tout fou de Mac m'a dépanné et il a trouvé l'origine de la panne. 
Verdict : c'était l'ETAGE THT qui était HS (les techniciens sauront mieux que moi ce que c'est...)
Comme il avait la pièce en stock, il a changé la pièce défectueuse et j'ai pu récupérer mon cher IMAC.
Je m'en suis tiré pour 100  (main d'oeuvre comprise).
Voila. J'espère que mon expérience pourra servir à d'autres.


----------



## marctiger (26 Septembre 2007)

patdebigorre a dit:


> Mon probl&#232;me est r&#233;solu et je vous remercie pour les hypoth&#232;ses que vous avez avanc&#233;es pour m'aider &#224; le r&#233;soudre.
> Certains utilisateurs oublient souvent de revenir sur le forum une fois leur probl&#232;me r&#233;solu. Ainsi, d'autres ne peuvent pas profiter de leur exp&#233;rience. Ce qui est quand m&#234;me la moindre chose !.



Voil&#224; qui est parfait, et un de r&#233;par&#233; un ! Non seulement c'est r&#233;par&#233;, mais comme tu le dis si bien... revenir sur le post et donner les r&#233;sultats , et en faire profiter les autres  , souvent c'est oubli&#233; !


----------



## curieux75 (27 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, 
merci pour la réponse ! mais encore une question technique : si je change l'ensemble du bloc alimentation (que l'on peut trouver sur ce site : http://84.16.237.203/index.php/language/en), est-ce que cela règle le problème THT ? 
Mes souvenirs d'éléctricité sont loin, donc avant d'acheter , je préfère être sûr
Merci d'avance pour les réponses !


----------



## CBi (13 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai pas la prétention d'apporter une réponse valable dans tous les cas mais en ce qui me concerne =

-iMac G3 333 qui s'est arrêté net en cours d'utilisation, comme si on avait enlevé la prise de courant.
- impossible de redémarrer sur le moment, mais en attendant le lendemain, redémarrage possible. Cependant, même arrêt brutal après moins de 10 minutes d'utilisation.
- après changement de la pile au Lithium sur la carte (3 euros), tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre. La pile d'origine était datée Juillet 99: elle a donc tenu 8 ans.
- aucun symptome au préalable tel que perte de l'heure ou autre défauts associés en principe à une pile morte.

Au passage, je précise du'il s'agit bien d'une pile, format 1/2 AA 3,6V 1200mA et non d'un accu rechargeable.


----------

